# Upcoming Time Xpresso pedal looks super cool imo.



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Carbon version which imo looks less cool:









Not sure about the cleats. Look beefy but I see no rubber tabs like SPD-SL offers.









pics credit to BikeRumor

Might just make the jump if their reliability reputation is a total improvement from the early iClic. Design doesn't look weak, although I assume it'll get real ugly if you constantly mis-clip. Hopefully the engagement is really good to avoid that.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

If you guys notice this pedals are a re edition of the rxs but with the leaf system. IMO that's what they should have done from the beginning but they decided for the darn iclic instead. 

RXS with more surface? good idea.

RXS with a plastic or carbon leaf?? who knows if it will work, look has problems with the leaf system aswell. I was then I would have done this famous leaf in steel or something. If the leaf cracks at some point that will haunt the buyers. 

Regarding the cleats, they have to just built pedals around the RXS cleats and stop coming with crap that doesnt work as the iclic cleats. If the iclics were able to take rxs pedals people would have jumped to iclics right away.


----------



## TheCapMan (Feb 8, 2005)

Stay away from these pedals. I just recently purchased the xpresso 2 and the retention mechanism snapped as I was trying to disengage. The pedals were brand new. I had no problems upon initial engagement, the release mechanism was at the lowest settings and I checked my shoe/clear interface to see if there was any play. Cleats were securely attached. Apparently, this model still suffers from the same problems that plagued the original Iclic.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

If ever there was a company that seems to have totally shot itself in the foot, it is Time Sport. Back around Y2K, they probably had a 35-40% market share in the road market. Fast forward to 2013, after a string of bad products like Iclic and, now it seems, Xpresso, they have certainly lost their way.

They had a pretty good pedal in the form of the RXS. Why did they feel the need to develop a whole new platform? Look at Shimano SPD-SL. Though they have made small tweaks to the pedals, the Cleat and Pedal Interface is essentially unchanged some 11 years after they were introduced, and they are as popular as ever.

When you have something that works and folks like to use, don't f*&k up and re-design the whole thing.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

bdaghisallo1 said:


> If ever there was a company that seems to have totally shot itself in the foot, it is Time Sport. Back around Y2K, they probably had a 35-40% market share in the road market. Fast forward to 2013, after a string of bad products like Iclic and, now it seems, Xpresso, they have certainly lost their way.
> 
> They had a pretty good pedal in the form of the RXS. Why did they feel the need to develop a whole new platform? Look at Shimano SPD-SL. Though they have made small tweaks to the pedals, the Cleat and Pedal Interface is essentially unchanged some 11 years after they were introduced, and they are as popular as ever.
> 
> When you have something that works and folks like to use, don't f*&k up and re-design the whole thing.


I agree. I can't understand why they think they have to depart from the RXS design, except maybe to incrementally improve durability of the body. The basic metal spring and clip and brass cleat with rubber walking pads really works well (love the float design), and gives an excellent "bang for buck" in terms of weight/cost even with the most basic model. 

The only thing that could possibly have been improved is perfecting the plastic material of the pedal body to make it more durable, the only criticism of Time I've seen. 

Instead of this monkey business, why not just come out with a line that goes from basic/heavier/maybe alloy body to more expensive/lighter/cf body and just be done with it? Let the weight/cost and the metal cleat and float mechanism sell it.

I'm sticking with RXS, at least until they wear out, just because they do float distinctly different than Look and Shimano and I prefer it, but reports such as the Iclick and this one make me not want to try anything new from Time.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes, as a long-Time (intended) user (1995-2002 Equipe, 2003-2005 Impact to RXS present) I have to say Time has completely lost the plot on the pedal systems. RXS was and is a good system, the big drawback is that if one rides them in a lot of bad weather (read: winter) the top of the pedal body will eventually wear down from grit. I have used the RXS since 2005 and gone through a few pairs when the body has worn, or one case I had a bearing die. But I ride them year round in PNW conditions so they are definitely getting abused. The current pair on my dry weather bike have lasted for a few seasons. 

Even the RXS had some issues, the first runs of the RXS had issues with the bearing caps unthreading and the front of the pedals snapping off. But Time sorted these isssues out. And the RXS cleat design is so much better than the iClic. The brass retention block lasts much longer and the metal springs and retention cage are not nearly as fragile as the iClic system. I usually get a full 12 months out of the RXS cleats which is phenomenal.

Ideally, Time just needed to make the tops of the RXS pedals have a metal contact surface and they would have been near perfect. I used to recommend Time pedals to everyone who asked, but since they have moved to the iClic design I have given up on them. My RXS supply is dwindling and I will be going to Shimano SPD-SL.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i bought a pair of the first iclics and they worked fine. the biggest issue was the quality of the cleats. the wore soooo fast and they were very expensive to replace. so, i went to Look Blade, which have done the job alright, but, they are noisy as hell. the cleats always make some kind of noise and then, the pedal axle play is present more of the time. like i said, they are ok, but, not worth the money.

i see that the Xpresso is very similar to the RXS in body geomnetry, but, has the Iclic engagement system.

i am hoping to get some feedback from people that have used the new Xpresso, so , i can make a decicion on whether or not i should get the Xpresso. like mentioned by a few people on this post and others, time got the floating right. that is one of the reasons i want to go back to them.

now, it is just a matter of waiting for feedback from an actual user.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i just went to a local bike shop to pick up a pair of Xpresso 8 pedals and i was told that all their inventory has been recalled by Time. there seems to be an issue with the bushings. 

i was hoping this version was going to be trouble free.


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow. Their ATAC mtb pedal system is regarded as one of the most reliable of all time.

Hard to believe their road lineup is such a polar opposite.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Disappointing news. Was very attracted to the 6's. 

Not really the best form of judgement, I'm one to sometimes lose confidence in design if it's failing early. Just knowing how the iClic never took off after being revised, short on faith with the Xpresso.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

veloci1 said:


> i just went to a local bike shop to pick up a pair of Xpresso 8 pedals and i was told that all their inventory has been recalled by Time. there seems to be an issue with the bushings.
> 
> i was hoping this version was going to be trouble free.


Really? I just don't get it, 3 new models of pedals (iClic, iClic 2, Xpresso) in 4 years and the latest one has to be recalled within a couple of months. This, couple with the bearing cap recall of the first-gen RXS. It's a shame how far they have fallen since the days of the Equipe pedals.


----------



## bdaghisallo1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yep, Time really seem to have blown it, yet again!

When you folks finally throw in the towel on Time, check out Keywin pedals. Great design with a huge and stable platform.

Keywin Bicycle Pedals USA

I used Time for about 14 years before going through a succession of pedals like Look, SPD-SL, and Speedplay. Keywins are the pinnacle, imo.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have several set of RXS pedals on different bikes. I really like them, good value. Not sure why TIME had to re-invent the wheel


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Sheepo said:


> Wow. Their ATAC mtb pedal system is regarded as one of the most reliable of all time.
> 
> Hard to believe their road lineup is such a polar opposite.


I agree about the ATAC. I've had the same ATAC on my mtb for 3yrs beating the piss out of them. I regreased them once. 

Before that, I had a different pair of ATACs that went on my road bike when I got it. They are still there going and going and going and going...............

I have to replace cleats once a yr.


----------



## poonworks (Feb 4, 2009)

(from another time xpresso post) 

Hello there !
I just ordered my set of time xpresso 12 so I will put up my review in a month or so after I have used them- (mainly on my trainer)- as I am in Canada with a foot of snow in my yard 
I have been using Time pedals since they were first introduced, and I have NEVER had a problem with them. I am still using the Time RXS Carbon pedals and they are/still working fine with about 15000 km at least on them. Albeit I have not used the I-clic model so I cant say too much about those. 
The only reason I am buying the new xpresso is that I thought it was about "time" to get a set of new pedals and the new xpresso line looked quite trick. I will keep my RXS Carbon as a alternate pair just in case though. 

thanks


----------



## Charlie the Unicorn (Jan 8, 2013)

I went from the rxs series to the iclics several years ago. That was a mistake. I'm now using "no-name" pedals - exustar which are look keo compatible, cheap as hell and they work flawlessly. The weight is pretty competitive as well.

I don't know what time was thinking and it seems as if these new ones are having as many issues as the i-clics.


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

Reading all these posts, I must be the luckiest iClic user on the planet. I have Iclic Racers on both my bikes and they have been pretty flawless through about 7000 miles total. They still seem to be in great shape and don't think I'll need to replace them any time soon. My first set of cleats wore out fast, but the ones I'm using now have been quite durable. If i do need a new set of pedals, will look into the Expresso, but I'll have the benefit of reading reviews by other users first.


----------



## jta (Jun 27, 2012)

TheCapMan said:


> Stay away from these pedals. I just recently purchased the xpresso 2 and the retention mechanism snapped as I was trying to disengage. The pedals were brand new. I had no problems upon initial engagement, the release mechanism was at the lowest settings and I checked my shoe/clear interface to see if there was any play. Cleats were securely attached. Apparently, this model still suffers from the same problems that plagued the original Iclic.


From what I understand, the entry level iClics are the ones to stay away from - the ones without the carbon blade. The carbon bladed versions, 4 and up, are supposedly much more durable.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

I still can't wrap my head around the fact that this is the same company that makes the ATAC line of pedals. So bomb proof and loved throughout the mountain bike and cross world, but they haven't been able to design a reliable road pedal to save their life. I really wanted to go with Time for my first road pedals after absolutely loving my Time ATAC's, but ultimately I just couldn't do it and went with Shimano instead.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Do the new pedals and RXS have compatible cleats?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

bdaghisallo1 said:


> > If ever there was a company that seems to have totally shot itself in the foot, it is Time Sport.
> 
> 
> good job with the word play..........shot in foot / pedal
> ...


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

From what I can tell they are the same as the standard iClic cleats but I have seen pictures of pros wearing the Rxs brass cleat while riding the iclic's when they first came out. Not recommended due to the Rxs having a metal wire to ride against as opposed to a plastic lever, but doable given the shape of the cleats looks to be the same.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I had heard the cleat are different from the RXS and Iclic, I dont know for sure. I asked on this forum and that was one of the responses.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

gus68 said:


> I had heard the cleat are different from the RXS and Iclic, I dont know for sure. I asked on this forum and that was one of the responses.


They are different at least in material, but the shape of the cleat looks similar and would be curious if they would at least function. Longevity would be seriously compromised.


----------



## holsen (Mar 28, 2012)

*I just got a set*



> Might just make the jump if their reliability reputation is a total improvement from the early iClic. Design doesn't look weak, although I assume it'll get real ugly if you constantly mis-clip. Hopefully the engagement is really good to avoid that.


I've got a set of iClic2 Carbon and love them so much I ordered the Xpresso 8's I never mis engage and the cleats really last a lot longer over the the original iClic 1st generation. I can say that these new pedals, the Xpressos took a great pedal system and did indeed make them better. Clicking in and out is even easier than on the iClic2 and the larger surface area gives me a really solid contact patch. I love these guys and can highly recommend them. Several of my buddies have bought them too and have nothing but good to say so it seems I'm in a significant minority buy hey, that's just my perspective on them. The cleat on the first generation did wear quickly but with iClic 2 that was solved and in a year on them never had ANY issues which is why I went for the new xPressos. I do agree the name is little dumb, but the pedals are Awesome


----------



## egger29 (Aug 16, 2010)

I just picked up a set myself, the 6's.

I was using the ultegras before and liked them. I will let you know in a couple weeks how they are


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I've been riding the 6's for a about 6 weeks now, roughly 700 miles (OK, we've had crappy spring weather in the Rockies), and so far I like them pretty well. Only issues are that one place they saved weight was at the back of the pedal, so they don't automatically rotate to a tip-up position when I click out, so I've had to adjust my clip-in motion when starting out. That said, they generally clip in easier than the iClic and iClic2s. 

Other issue is that the edge on the front of the pedal is SHARP! I've gotten two pretty decent cuts on my right calf over the past couple of weeks while JRA and moving my bike around etc. 

Hopefully they'll be more durable than the iClic and iClic2s. I had one of the carbon blades break last year at a time-trial after less than a year of use (at more than 700 miles/month admittedly  )


----------



## choa (Apr 13, 2009)

I like my Xpresso 4's. They came in at 226g, better bearings then my old 1gen iClics and more durable cleats. And I wouldn't say they look cheap. 
One word of caution, some edges of the pedal are very sharp, and if you're clumsy as I am you can easily cut yourself.


----------



## Dirck (May 8, 2006)

I have the Xpresso 4s, after usibg Speedplay Frogs on my road bikes for years. I like them very much, and the 4s are a bargain (nearly as light as the more expensive models). The sharp edges gave me several cuts until I spent 5 minutes with a file to dull every sharp edge I could feel with my finger tip on both pedals. No cuts or discomfort brushing against the pedals at stops since.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

man I've been using 3 pairs of Iclic on my 3 bikes. Two pairs are the 1st gen Iclic, the third pair is the 2nd gen Iclic. I've put mucho mileage on the 3 pairs, and to date, I have not replaced any cleats yet, although I only weigh 130 lbs. Maybe the key to iclic longevity is low rider weight, or I'm pretty damn lucky so far!


----------



## mcteague (Feb 7, 2005)

choa said:


> I like my Xpresso 4's. They came in at 226g, better bearings then my old 1gen iClics and more durable cleats. And I wouldn't say they look cheap.
> One word of caution, some edges of the pedal are very sharp, and if you're clumsy as I am you can easily cut yourself.


Yeah, my new Xpresso 8s took a bite out of me yesterday. Gotta pull out the sandpaper.

Tim


----------



## mjduct (Jun 1, 2013)

hmmm...

looks like a wannabe look Keo Blade with a bunch of goofy fins that have no functional purpsoe but to provide bulk... which is why I've never bought any time stuff in the first place.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

what is the difference between the xpresso 2 and 4?


----------



## konrad (Oct 31, 2013)

*expresso 8*



veloci1 said:


> i just went to a local bike shop to pick up a pair of Xpresso 8 pedals and i was told that all their inventory has been recalled by Time. there seems to be an issue with the bushings.
> 
> i was hoping this version was going to be trouble free.


you can be glad they had no stock!!!. bought my Xpresso 8, 6 months ago and after having gone through a pair of cleats every month,i decided i had enough. the pedal in itself is awesome,no trouble,but at the rate it consumes cleats you can buy a new pair of pedals every 6 months


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

What do you guys do, run marathons on your cleats?


----------



## Frauditor (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow ... you have the pedals I am considering too! Iclic's ... how did they do? Don't laugh but I have four very well built bikes ... from 1984-1990 ... all of them ran on Look pedals. I never had a problem and they were so light too. Ok I don't want to waste your time on this one, but could you let me know your thoughts on the Iclic's (no rush)?

I am considering the Iclic Racer Carbon Pedal. Cheap and light and work with my Sidi's.

Thanks again and just as an fyi ... I did purchase the Easton wheels and then got all excited and bought the Easton EC90 Aero bars ... man they feel so good!

Cheers!
Dave


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

konrad said:


> you can be glad they had no stock!!!. bought my Xpresso 8, 6 months ago and after having gone through a pair of cleats every month,i decided i had enough. the pedal in itself is awesome,no trouble,but at the rate it consumes cleats you can buy a new pair of pedals every 6 months


Where are the cleats wearing - center part that clips in, front tab, both? 

What is the symptom or problem when the cleats wear out?


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

natedg200202 said:


> Where are the cleats wearing - center part that clips in, front tab, both?
> 
> What is the symptom or problem when the cleats wear out?


I have used Time iClic2 and Xpresso pedals for the past two years, and my cleats have lasted a year before requiring replacement. I'm not sure what others are experiencing.

New iClic cleats cost around $18/pair on E-Bay. Pretty reasonable if you ask me.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

A couple of the riders on the collegiate team I advise use Xpresso pedals--mostly the low end since our LBS sponsor has a deal with Time. If you do a lot of walking the cleats do wear, but the pedals themselves lasted through a year of training and racing (Sept-late April). That's about a year's worth of riding. One of our riders has a bad habit of walking around in his shoes after races, etc. and needs a new set of cleats. 

I ride Speedplay pedals (since the late 90s) and the few times I've ridden the Xpressos they feel a bit plastic on clip out, but that's probably just probably how they are. I haven't really ridden Look or Time style pedals since the late 90s so maybe that plastic feel is how they all feel.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

vagabondcyclist said:


> One of our riders has a bad habit of walking around in his shoes after races, etc. and needs a new set of cleats.


If you often walk around in your cycling shoes, then you can expect your cleats to wear faster...regardless of the brand.

FWIW...I purchased a set of 2014 Shimano Dura Ace 9000 pedals, and one of the blue cleat "bumpers" broke off on the second ride. So much for Shimano cleat durability.

Frankly, I prefer the feel and action of the Time iClic2 pedals.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

tvad said:


> If you often walk around in your cycling shoes, then you can expect your cleats to wear faster...regardless of the brand.


Yep, but these seem to shred especially quickly compared to other brands.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

vagabondcyclist said:


> Yep, but these seem to shred especially quickly compared to other brands.


My Time cleats have not "shredded" faster than Shimano cleats I have used in the past. 

They lasted a year for me. Is that quick in your opinion?


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I've ridden Time pedals since I started riding in the early 90's. I had Xpresso 6s for over a year and recently got several pairs of the 8s on a blow-out deal. Generally speaking, other than the issues I've noted above, I have no complaints with the Xpressos. I definitely had durability problems with the iClic and iClic2s. The carbon blade broke on one pedal and the platform broke on another. 

The cleats aren't super-mega durable, but with reasonable care will last at least a year of near-daily use. One thing that is a bit odd, a couple of times when the rubber at the front of the cleat has gotten a bit shredded I've trimmed some of it off. In each case when I've done this, it makes clipping-in more difficult for no reason that I've ever been able to figure out - the actual functional part of the cleats are fine. 

The Time RXS pedals/cleats are ridiculously durable (though heavier). My wife has used these for the last 5 years and only replaced her cleats once (she rides 3000-4000 miles per year).


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

^^My experience with iClic2 and Xpresso pedals has been opposite. Interesting.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

tvad said:


> My Time cleats have not "shredded" faster than Shimano cleats I have used in the past.
> 
> They lasted a year for me. Is that quick in your opinion?


His shredded quicker than that.


----------

